# Wymuszenie nie-rozpakowywania ebuilda ? Virtualbox-modules

## Syster

Witajcie!

Muszę nałożyć łatkę na ebuild virtualbox-modules - bez niej nie da się skompilować pakietu na nowych jądrach.

Do tej pory (a robiłem to z raz-dwa razy w życiu) robiłem to tak:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ebuild /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4.ebuild fetch
> 
> ebuild /usr/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4.ebuild unpack
> ...

 

Tym razem nie idzie - pojawia się dosyć durny problem.

Mianowicie gdy zrobię compile, to cały kod źródłowy zostanie rozpakowany ponownie -_-' nadpisując moje zmiany.

Jak ominąć to sprawdzanie?

----------

## Jacekalex

Szukajkę wyłączyli?

Było:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899074.html

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

